
Listen to Brutal Death Metal Made by a Neural Network - jacobedawson
https://futurism.com/the-byte/brutal-death-metal-neural-network
======
w_t_payne
I think there is something both fitting and incredibly hilarious about the
fact that death metal is comparatively 'easy' for a neural network to
generate.

